# Love this guy



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Very interesting. I too have no time for Hanoi Jane.

http://movies.msn.com/movies/article.as ... 8&GT1=6542


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Its the first thing I said when I saw she was in the movie. "Well I won't be supporting that movie in any way."

How can what she did not be considered treason. In todays world she would have been held as an enemy combatant.

I can't believe they let her back in the country. I still haven't figured out how Jane Fonda ever made it to where she is today. I saw an interview with her the other day and she has to be one of the dumbest people in hollywood behind Farrah Fawcet.


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Farrah Fawcet is nice to look at... :wink:


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

DeltaBoy said:


> Farrah Fawcet is nice to look at... :wink:


Delta, I think you meant to add "was" nice to look at..... She has wrinkles that you could conceal a hand gun in. I saw her interviewed on some show last week and she isn't looking too good any more. Jackilyn Smith, another ex-angel, looks pretty damned good for her age, though. :beer:


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Hey where is tiggernuts did he get the boat off of the site?? I thought he would be giving us his two cents worth in this subject. Or did he finally find something to do in the outdoors.


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Has anybody else noticed how quite a few people who have not posted in here lately have returned, funny thing is, many of them are Dems. My gut says MT has been busy PMing these people rallying the troops after the many poundings he has taken lately.


----------



## Ithaca1 (Nov 24, 2003)

I think spitting tobbaco juice in Jane Fonda's face should be done daily. What a communist bit*&*$*ch


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

racer66 said:


> Has anybody else noticed how quite a few people who have not posted in here lately have returned, funny thing is, many of them are Dems. My gut says MT has been busy PMing these people rallying the troops after the many poundings he has taken lately.


I doubt anyone pm'd anyone about this, but if they did it would be the other way around. MT showcased extreme liberalism, and it made it hard for the reasonable liberals on here to get legitimate ideas across to the rest of us. He was a very good tool and more of an asset to conservative argument than liberal if you think about it.

Things will change, we will no longer have MT to make liberals look extreme, but on the other hand we will have more reasonable people challenging conservatives. That's not bad, because I think we all want close to the same thing, we just see different roads to get there.

As I mentioned in another post before I locked it it would be interesting to hear how people see themselves. Democrat or republican, liberal or conservative, and oh Bob, Libertarian too. Then list things you want to happen, and things you would like to see go away. I think we will find ourselves much closer than some might think. Hope the idea isn't to cheesy.


----------



## Storm (Dec 8, 2004)

That's an interesting idea Plainsman. I think we pretty much know where most people stand. There are a few that go back and forth. Why don't you start a thread and describe your beliefs and what you consider yourself to be? Then we will see who follows.


----------

